# Exporting PDF/X-able Postscript files from QuarkXPress7



## Factor41 (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi,

We've got a Mac here running Distiller and have generally printed Postscript files through an Acrobat 7.0 PPD to the Distiller which then produces PDF/X-1a:2001 compliant PDFs files. This works fine from QuarkXPress 6.5, but from 7.03, the Distiller always returns the error that no Trimbox or Artbox is specified within the Postscript file. Any ideas why, or how to resolve this? I know I can just export compatible files from XPress, but we want the Distiller computer to be doing all the work.

Thanks

Dave


----------



## Natobasso (Sep 16, 2007)

Have you tried exporting quark eps files and then distilling those through Distiller to PDF/X-1a?

Q7 is probably adding something (transparency perhaps?) that is causing PDF/X-1a to error out, as it should since it won't create a pdf if there's a bad element in the file.

Check your images; check your fonts; try the eps. Let us know what happens.

Did you know that InDesign exports perfect PDF/X-1a files natively?  No distiller required. Printers LOVE these files because they print flawlessly.


----------



## Natobasso (Sep 16, 2007)

Looks like you can directly export PDF/X-1a files from Quark 7:
http://66.218.69.11/search/cache?ei...xports+pdf+x-1a&d=GCd8uP4-PdFx&icp=1&.intl=us


----------



## Factor41 (Sep 16, 2007)

Natobasso said:


> Looks like you can directly export PDF/X-1a files from Quark 7:
> http://66.218.69.11/search/cache?ei...xports+pdf+x-1a&d=GCd8uP4-PdFx&icp=1&.intl=us



Thanks for the reply, but I knew that! The thing is, we want all the processing done by the other computer which is running Distiller. All the files are fine and work perfectly through QXP6, but not through 7. Seems there's some change in the way it prints Postscript files - that's what we need to change/work around.


----------



## Natobasso (Sep 16, 2007)

Did you read the rest of my post? Try exporting eps and make sure all your transparency, images and fonts are correct. Let us know if that fixes.


----------



## JeffCGD (Sep 27, 2007)

May I also suggest checking your flattening settings in Quark (for processing transparencies, etc), and instead print to a postscript file, which you can either place in, or print to a Distiller Watched Folder. As long as the other computer has access to all the same fonts (unless they are embedded in the PS file), this should work fine.


----------

